# BEST Training Technique



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

If you were to pass on to someone new to dogs, the BEST training technique you know, what would it be?:-k


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

Howard Gaines III said:


> If you were to pass on to someone new to dogs, the BEST training technique you know, what would it be?:-k


Listen to someone that has proven whatever you are trying to do, and ignore everyone else.


----------



## Larry Krohn (Nov 18, 2010)

Howard Gaines III said:


> If you were to pass on to someone new to dogs, the BEST training technique you know, what would it be?:-k


 It would be very difficult to pick one thing, but a big one that is so often overlooked is how to work a leash. Sounds ridiculous but so many miss out on what good leash work can provide for the dog and handler.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Have someone hold your dog back, releasing on the dog's name to build faster recalls. Simple to complex working closer to further away for reward.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

speak softly - it makes them listen more closely. Save the screaming and loud voice for SERIOUS situations.

Find someone who understands your breed and has trained them for what you plan on doing.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

speak softly. very good one.



Sarah Platts said:


> speak softly - it makes them listen more closely. Save the screaming and loud voice for SERIOUS situations.
> 
> Find someone who understands your breed and has trained them for what you plan on doing.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

howard gaines iii said:


> if you were to pass on to someone new to dogs, the best training technique you know, what would it be?:-k


hang the dog before he fuks up!


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Get a clicker. Learn about marker training.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Listen to everyone. Even idiots will occasionally come up with something ....less then stupid.
From all that you then decide what will work best for you and your dog.
I will forever push marker training but everything in my tool box is always available.


----------



## Larry Krohn (Nov 18, 2010)

Bob Scott said:


> Listen to everyone. Even idiots will occasionally come up with something ....less then stupid.
> From all that you then decide what will work best for you and your dog.
> I will forever push marker training but everything in my tool box is always available.


Great advice Bob


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

technique wise, Dave just beat me to it 
love restrained recalls especially when high level distractions are laid over it

overall, hard to say other than maybe let the dog tell you what it needs, not what you want to do with the dog. constantly improve your dog reading skills and stop looking for a mentor to show you how


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Howard Gaines III said:


> If you were to pass on to someone new to dogs, the BEST training technique you know, what would it be?:-k


Look at your dog and let him show you what his training should be. Its okay to take advice from others and work with the help of others but always make sure you match your training to the dog you have and not vice versa.

Stupidity has never trained a dog, only ruined it.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Lots of good stuuf to pass along to folks. 
Soft instructional voice, marker training, good leash use, and hang the dog...erh! :-k

All sound great and to have JUST ONE would be hard to come up with. Not being in a* big hurry* to teach a simple concept would be one I like. The lesson must then dovetail into something new so that the dog/puppy has some form of prior working knowledge.

Too often I think folks want to work on their schedule and interest and NOT that of the animal.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Thinking a little outside the box (or off the training field as it were..) teach them how to read a dog including basic dog behavior. This carries into a good home life and creates a stable dog that is easier to train.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Dave Colborn said:


> Have someone hold your dog back, releasing on the dog's name to build faster recalls. Simple to complex working closer to further away for reward.


This is a great technique, I only have one caveat: DON'T do it with an adult dog unless you know it very well. We did this a lot at a schH club I belonged to around 1992. One of the members bought a schH1 titled dog from some yahoo no one really knew. He had only owned the dog for a month or so when he asked me to hold him for a recall. The guy turned to walk away, probably wasn't more than 10 or so feet from me, when the dog turned and came up at me, I got my arm up in front of my face so he only got my forearm in the muscle, I still have a cool scar that looks kind of like a dentists impression of a dogs incisors and canines! I was lucky in that he didn't tear, and just bit down, and he released as soon as I kicked at him. The guy was so shocked he just kinda stood there.

So to the topic, best advise I have is keep an open mind and open ears. Always stay til the end.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

MOST young puppys, up until 12-13 wks old don't want to be left alone. they want their litter mates or mom. 
I take them for walks in the woods and let them get distracted. When that happens I get behind a tree or whatever and wait till they start getting nervous when they realize I'm gone. I then step out with with a very happy "hey puppy" and it comes running. It then gets a treat and lots of praise. 
I've done this for years and it's not failed me once. I've never had a problem with a recall, formal or otherwise.


----------



## Jojo Bautista (Mar 7, 2010)

Use REWARD PLACEMENT to a FORGER instead of CORRECTING with a PINCH COLLAR.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Howard Knauf said:


> Thinking a little outside the box (or off the training field as it were..) teach them how to read a dog including basic dog behavior. This carries into a good home life and creates a stable dog that is easier to train.


This in my mind is one of the most important things. The best training technique is lost on a handler that can't digest it. If he doesn't know how to read is dog, then its the end of the road for the handler at least.


----------

